# наименее популярный vs. самый популярный



## Lemminkäinen

Привет 

Скажите, пожалуйста, какой вариант звучит лучше в этом предложении:

Недавно, ведущий американский научно-исследовательский институт опубликовал список наименьших популярных/самых непопулярных изобретений человечеств.


----------



## elephas

*самых непопулярных

*Другой предложенный вариант в моём ухе звучит несколько не по-русски...


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Спасибо  Этот вариант чаще всего тоже используется по-норвежски, а другой по-моему не звучит так странно.


----------



## elephas

Lemminkäinen said:


> Спасибо  Этот вариант чаще всего тоже используется по-норвежски, а другой по-моему не звучит так странно.




In English, also: "least popular", you know, *is* the best fit, but in Russian, as strange/awkward it may appear, that's the way to say it. Could it be because Norwegian like English is also Germanic language vs Russian being Slavic?


----------



## FYV

наименьших популярных - так не говорят, но по смыслу это соответствует наименее популярных. Другое дело насколько это подходит в контексте данного предложения.


----------



## Ptak

Lemminkäinen said:


> Недавно_ ведущий американский научно-исследовательский институт опубликовал список самых непопулярных изобретений человечеств*а*.


Мы не ставим запятых после обстоятельств времени или места в начале предложения.

Мне кажется, "самых непопулярных изобретений _за всю историю_ человечества" звучит намного лучше.


----------



## Kolan

Ptak said:


> Мне кажется, "самых непопулярных изобретений _за всю историю_ человечества" звучит намного лучше.


Можно, мне кажется, несколько проще выразить ту же мысль: "...изобретений человека".


----------



## Maroseika

Lemminkäinen said:


> Привет
> 
> Скажите, пожалуйста, какой вариант звучит лучше в этом предложении:
> 
> Недавно, ведущий американский научно-исследовательский институт опубликовал список наименьших популярных/самых непопулярных изобретений человечеств.


Простите, а что вообще имеется в виду? Что такое "непопулярное изобретение"? Нельзя ли привести пример?


----------



## Q-cumber

FYV said:


> наименьших популярных - так не говорят, но по смыслу это соответствует наименее популярных.



Не думаю, что эти два выражения как-то соответствуют по смыслу.
*Наименьший* означает *самый малый (маленький)* <least, smallest>
. Выражение *"наименьших популярных изобретений"* могло бы обозначать что-то вроде *"самых маленьких (по размеру?) популярных изобретений"*.

*Грамматические различия:*
*наименьший* (least) - прилагательное <adjective>. Прилагательные обозначают качества или свойства предметов и т.д., то есть *наименьшие* по смыслу относится к *изобретениям*.
А *наименее* (least) - наречие <adverb>. Наречия используются для модификации глаголов, прилагательных и других наречий. *наименее* (adv) здесь модицирует  *популярных* (adj).   
  Вот почему первое слово здесь можно использовать, в второе - нет.


----------



## Lemminkäinen

Maroseika said:


> Простите, а что вообще имеется в виду? Что такое "непопулярное изобретение"? Нельзя ли привести пример?



Вот следующее предложение: "На первом месте находится мобильный телефон."

Мобильный телефон - полезная вещь, а всё ещё много людей раздражаются из-за него. Итак, он так называемое непопулярное изобретение.

Q-Cumber: Ты конечно прав. Спасибо.


----------



## Alacer

Lemminkäinen said:


> Вот следующее предложение: "На первом месте находится мобильный телефон."
> 
> Мобильный телефон - полезная вещь, а всё ещё много людей раздражаются из-за него. Итак, он так называемое непопулярное изобретение.
> 
> Q-Cumber: Ты конечно прав. Спасибо.



По мне, вот так гораздо лучше звучит:
"На первом месте мобильный телефон."

Мобильный телефон - полезная вещь, хоть много людей до сих пор и раздражаются из-за него. Итак, он является так называемым непопулярным изобретением.

Мне так больше нравится)


----------



## Maroseika

Lemminkäinen said:


> Вот следующее предложение: "На первом месте находится мобильный телефон."
> 
> Мобильный телефон - полезная вещь, а всё ещё много людей раздражаются из-за него. Итак, он так называемое непопулярное изобретение.


В таком случае, эпитет "непопулярный" совершенно не подходит.
Ожегов: 
*Популярный *
1. Общедоступный, вполне понятный по простоте, ясности изложения. _Популярная брошюра. Популярно изложить что-н._ 
2. Пользующийся широкой известностью. _П. артист. П. журнал. Популярная песня._

Мобильный телефон общедоступен, вполне понятен по простоте использования, широко распространен, - поэтому никак не может быть непопулярным изобретением. Честно говоря, я не знаю, как по-русски одним словом выразить то, что вы хотите сказать. Возможно, причина в том, что у слова "непопулярный" в русском языке нет нужного вам значения, которое имеется в английском или норвежском:

*Непопулярный *
Не пользующийся популярностью, общественными симпатиями, признанием.

Однако все эти значения в основном применяются к людям, а не к предметам.


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> В таком случае, эпитет "непопулярный" совершенно не подходит....
> 
> Возможно, причина в том, что у слова "непопулярный" в русском языке нет нужного вам значения, которое имеется в английском или норвежском:


Поддерживаю мнение, что не подходит. Получается так из-за буквального переложения английского слова на русский. Словарь Collins даёт, например, значение

*popular* - favoured by an individual or by a limited group.

и я проверил с англоговорящими, что это именно то значение, которое имеется в виду.

Если уж брать пример мобильного телефона как самого представительного в списке таких изобретений, то я бы назвал его *наиболее сомнительным*.

В подтверждение _сомнительности мобильного телефона_ (cellulaire) приведу разрешённые 4 строчки из песенной пародии на другую популярную (в обычном смысле) песню квебекской группы Mes aïeux (Мои предки) "Dégénérations" (непереводимая игра слов): 

*En 2117 !!!*

Ton arrière arrière grand-père
Il est mort d'un drôle de cancer
Les médecins lui ont dit
Qu'il a trop parlé au cellulaire

(Твой пра-прадед
Умер от странной формы рака,
Врачи сказали ему, 
Что он слишком много разговаривал по мобильному телефону).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MLLwqTqzKM


----------



## Kolan

Maroseika said:


> *Непопулярный *
> Не пользующийся популярностью, общественными симпатиями, признанием.
> 
> Однако все эти значения в основном применяются к людям, а не к предметам.


Как вы расцените тогда встречающуюся в газетной лексике фразу: "Правительство было вынуждено прибегнуть к *непопулярным мерам*"? К мерам, _не пользующимся общественными симпатиями_?


----------



## Alacer

да, все верно =)


----------



## Maroseika

Kolan said:


> Как вы расцените тогда встречающуюся в газетной лексике фразу: "Правительство было вынуждено прибегнуть к *непопулярным мерам*"? К мерам, _не пользующимся общественными симпатиями_?


Именно так.
При этом следует учитывать, что "непопулярные меры" - устойчивое выражение. По всей видимости, при своем появлении оно носило переносный характер.


----------

